# suche Gästebuch script mit mysql und php



## ciberjoerg (24. Februar 2007)

Hi also ich suche einen PhP script für ein Gästebuch welches in einer community eingesetzt werden kann.

Das Problem, jeder user soll ein eigenes Gästebuch haben und bei den anderen Usern einträge machen können. Zudem soll eine PM an den empfänger Gesendet werden das er einen neuen Gb eintrag hat.

Ein Beispiel dazu wie das ganze funktionieren soll, findet man zum beispiel auf http://www.lakeparty.de

Wenn jemand einen solchen script hat oder weis wie man einen Programmiert bin ich für jede antwort zu haben.


----------



## Julian Maicher (24. Februar 2007)

Der einzige Unterschied zu einem normalen Gästebuch besteht darin, dass zusätzlich zu jedem Eintrag die user_id (aus tblUser bspw.) mitgespeichert wird.
Jetzt kannst du die EInträge nach Usern auslesene, also bspw. in dem Profil des Users ausgeben.


----------



## ciberjoerg (24. Februar 2007)

Ok nur das ich davon nich wirklich viel ahnung hab


----------



## Julian Maicher (24. Februar 2007)

Das ist doch immer die beste Vorraussetzung um etwas zu programmieren 
Welche Basis hast du denn? Steht das Usersystem (Profile etc.), so dass nur noch ein Gästebuch implementiert werden muss?
Entweder du wartest bis dir jmd. was programmiert (sehr unwarscheinlich), oder du wartest bis dir jmd. ein Script empfehlt (oder du suchst selber), oder du lernst PHP und machst es selber.

Dazu: http://tut.php-q.net durcharbeiten + tutorials zu dem Thema auf dieser Seite
Danach hast du ein Gästebuch und solltest das nötige KnowHow haben um selber auf die Lösung zu kommen, oder meine Tipps zu verstehen.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## ciberjoerg (24. Februar 2007)

das Usersystem steht, ich könnte auch ein gb umschreiben.
naja werde es mal versuchen. nur mit der userabfrage wirds problematisch.


----------

